# concrete over bathtub?



## mandysteele (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, is it possible to poor concrete over an existing bathtub? Looking to make bathroom more modern and love the look of concrete. Plus, the bathtub has a leak somewhere, I'm thinking the concrete will help to make it water tight. Is this a good idea? New at this kind of thing. THANKS!


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 26, 2011)

Like this one? I think concrete can look very modern and artsy. If done well, you shouldn't be able to tell it's just plain concrete. I also like stained concrete flooring. It can be very nice.


----------



## mandysteele (Aug 26, 2011)

So you tihnk its ok to do a thin coat of concrete over the existing bathtub? I don't want to remove it and start over. And will it help reduce leaks?


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never heard of using a thin layer of concrete on top of an existing bathtub, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been done.  You didn't say what the existing tub is made of (enameled cast iron, steel, fiberglas, etc.?), and that could affect the success of such a venture.  Also, be aware that concrete will usually crack when exposed to varying temperature extremes, and some of those cracks could eventually leak, putting you back at square one.  Keep in mind, too, that concrete will be colder to the touch than your existing tub, so be prepared for your hot bath water cooling down faster during use than it does now.


----------



## JackMason (Aug 29, 2011)

Interesting concept. It's going to be fairly expensive. In addition, concrete is a porous material, so it will need to be sealed in order to prevent staining from the constant moisture build-up. It's also a tough material, so I am not sure it's going to feel very good on your skin. Unless you intend to use the tub for primarily decorative purposes, I am not sure this is the best material for your purpose.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 29, 2011)

If it's fiberglass, the weight of the concrete could do more damage than good. I'd get rid of the tub completely if concrete is what you want. It needs to be done CORRECTLY or it will be rough, will crack, etc...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

I see you are new and I want to be polite and all but, give your head a shake and go on to plan "B".


----------



## mandysteele (Aug 30, 2011)

ok everyone, thanks so much for the comments, big help!


----------



## mandysteele (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, one more question, really want concrete in the bathroom so what do you think about this kind of thing: concrete bathtub surround by ck concrete design | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Putting a thin coat of concrete over the exterior of the bath tub?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 31, 2011)

If you look closely at your photo you will see that the tub surround was applied peices and what about the leak in your tub?


----------



## Gavndam1 (Mar 12, 2015)

mandysteele said:


> Hello, is it possible to poor concrete over an existing bathtub? Looking to make bathroom more modern and love the look of concrete. Plus, the bathtub has a leak somewhere, I'm thinking the concrete will help to make it water tight. Is this a good idea? New at this kind of thing. THANKS!


I am having the same idea.. want to know if it possible to do my bathtub in cement. I've seen DIY projects for doing a vanity countertop and sink. If the sink can be done then why not the tub too? I've been researching it tho and haven't seen anything about covering a tub. Let me know if you've done it, and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## ScottishCarpenter (Mar 19, 2015)

Have you thought about using epoxy instead? You can get epoxy to look like concrete, but it will be much more gentle on your skin and would also seal the leak in your tub. Depending on the material of the tub you may have to be careful as to which type of epoxy you would buy, as it may not properly bond to the surface. If you really want the look of concrete I highly suggest trying epoxy.


----------

